#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  ΔΕΚΟ σε ιδιώτες

## Xάρης

Αφορμή για το θέμα αυτό υπήρξε ο τελευταίος λογαριασμός της ΕΥΑΘ.
ΕΥΑΘ είναι η Εταιρεία Ύδρευσης και Αποχέτευσης Θεσσαλονίκης.

Μια εταιρεία που παρέχει στους πελάτες της ένα αναγκαίο αγαθό για την επιβίωση, το νερό και μάλιστα λειτουργεί μονοπωλιακά. Οι καταναλωτές δεν έχουν το δικαίωμα να κάνουν μια γεώτρηση στο οικόπεδό τους μήπως και βρουν πόσιμο νερό, δεν μπορούν να φτιάξουν βόθρους και δεν υπάρχει άλλος πάροχος ανάλογων υπηρεσιών.

Δυστυχώς, κατά την προσωπική μου γνώμη πάντα, η εταιρεία αυτή έχει γίνει *κερδοσκοπική*, έχει εισαχθεί στο χρηματιστήριο και ένα ποσοστό της έχει περάσει στα χέρια ιδιωτών.

Και λέω δυστυχώς διότι αποτέλεσμα αυτού του γεγονότος είναι να αυξάνονται τα τιμολόγια προκειμένου βεβαίως να αυξηθούν τα κέρδη της εταιρείας και κατ' επέκταση τα μερίσματα των μετόχων.

Χαρακτηριστικά οι τιμές έχουν αυξηθεί κατά 94% για μια κατανάλωση 60m³ το τετράμηνο που θεωρώ ότι είναι μια μέση κατανάλωση μιας οικογένειας τεσσάρων ατόμων.
Η τελευταία μάλιστα αύξηση είναι της τάξης του 11%! Ο αντίλογος βέβαια είναι ότι είχε να γίνει αύξηση 8 τετράμηνα (~2,5χρόνια). Απ' την άλλη όμως δεν είναι δυνατόν σε περίοδο κρίσης όταν όλοι οι μισθοί, συντάξεις και οι αποδοχές των ελευθέρων επαγγελματιών μειώνονται δραματικά, εσύ μια ΔΕΚΟ να προχωράς σε τέτοιες αυξήσεις. Άλλωστε, τα στατιστικά σε βάθος χρόνου λένε ότι έχεις αυξήσει τα τιμολόγια σου κατά 7% κατά μέσο όρο για κάθε χρόνο επί μια δεκαετία. Πολύ πάνω από τον πληθωρισμό την ίδια περίοδο και φυσικά πάνω από τις όποιες αυξήσεις των αμοιβών.

Το παραπάνω είναι ένα παράδειγμα του τι θα γίνει αν τα δημόσια μονοπώλια γίνουν ιδιωτικά.
Κάποτε πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι ορισμένα αγαθά, ρεύμα, νερό, δάνειο! είναι πολύ σοβαρά για να τα αφήνουμε στα χέρια ιδιωτών. Διότι σε τελική ανάλυση, αν η ιδιωτική ΕΥΑΘ, ΔΕΗ ή Τράπεζα πτωχεύσει, θα κληθεί το δημόσιο, δηλαδή όλοι μας, να επωμιστούμε τις ζημιές τους και τα χρέη τους.

Όπως λέει και ο Καραγκιόζης, "_τα δικά μου δικά μου και τα δικά σου δικά μου_".

Απ' την άλλη πρέπει ως πολίτες να βάλουμε χέρι στους υπαλλήλους και διευθυντές αυτών των ΔΕΚΟ, που κάνουν ό,τι περνά από το χέρι τους για να εξοργίσουν τον κόσμο και να σπρώξουν τις εταιρείες από τις οποίες τρώνε ψωμί σε ιδιώτες, από τους οποίους και λιγότερα θα πάρουν, αν μάλιστα τα πάρουν και δε βρεθούν στο δρόμο.

----------

